# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Good tahr recipes?

## anna

Anyone know a delicious way to cook tahr that isn't in a stew?
I have a reasonably tender cut...ie not a smelly old bull tahr

----------


## Bill999

Tahr steaks for the better bits with a red wine sauce,
minced tahr in anything minced beef goes into, IE lasagna, pies, 
cooked in the place of lamb in a curry (edmonds cookbook has the recipie)
roasted as a leg bieng mindfull to keep it from drying out, crock pot works well

----------


## veitnamcam

Steak.

----------


## R93

Best eating game animal we have I reckon! Especially if shot between now and the end of March.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Mmm the brother and I bowled a few yearling tahr the other night, freezers are looking good now. Slow cooker is a good way to go, hard to cock it up really.

----------


## anna

Thank you! Sounds like I can't go wrong!

----------

